# JS: Head of China's league says he'll come to U.S.



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Pressure is mounting on Milwaukee Bucks officials to make another overture to the representatives of first-round draft pick Yi Jianlian.
> 
> The state-run China Daily reported Tuesday that Chinese Basketball Association chief Li Yuanwei may intervene in the dispute between Yi and the Bucks.
> 
> ...





> We're here to make it as comfortable and easy a transition from the CBA to the NBA as possible," Harris said.
> 
> "We're keeping communications open, and that has not changed. There's an open dialogue with Dan Fegan (Yi's agent) that continues today."
> 
> ...


Another may join Yi talks


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I can't believe anything anymore until he signs, gets traded, or says he's going to sit out. He needs to be a man and decide.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

This is ridiculous, he needs to be traded or signed, now.


----------



## KevinDurant (Jul 18, 2007)

Quite Frankly said:


> This is ridiculous, he needs to be traded or signed, now.


*Nods in Agreement*


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Recent clips of Yi Jianlian:


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> Recent clips of Yi Jianlian:


I WANT THAT!


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

We'll see what he can do against real competition when he plays for us or some one else I guess.


----------

